# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  5 përfitimet e të pasurit një dizajn responsiv për webfaqet e biznesit

## hostinkos.com

Termi dizajn responsiv në thelb i referohet një lloji teknike të dizajnimit të uebit që e bën një faqe interneti të rregullohet në gjerësi, sipas madhësisë së ekranit të pajisjes së përdoruesit. Në përgjithësi, një dizajn responsiv për një faqe interneti mund të përmirësojë përvojën e shfletimit të përdoruesit, sepse e bën webfaqen fleksibile dhe të optimizuar për çdo lloj pajisjeje.

Në këtë artikull, do të tregohen 5 përfitimet e të pasurit një dizajn responsiv për webfaqen e biznesit tuaj.

# 1  Dizajni responsiv mund të përmirësojë shtrirjen tuaj te përdoruesit e celularëve dhe tabletëve
Me përdorimin në rritje të celularëve dhe tabletëve, dizajnet responsive për faqet e internetit të biznesit janë zhvilluar me shpejtësi. Më parë, kur njerëzit përdornin pajisjet e tyre celulare për të vizituar faqe të caktuara, ata normalisht ridrejtoheshin në versionin celular të webfaqes që ishte një faqe e veçantë interneti.

Në ditët e sotme, kjo nuk është më e nevojshme për faqet e internetit me dizajne responsive sepse i njëjti version mund të shërbehet në të gjitha llojet e pajisjeve dhe kompjuterëve.

Duke përdorur këtë lloj web dizajni, ju do të jeni në gjendje të arrini më shumë përdorues të pajisjeve mobile dhe tabletave sepse faqja e internetit e kompanisë suaj do të jetë kompatibile me pajisjen e tyre.

# 2  Dizajni responsiv për webfaqen tuaj të biznesit mund të rrisë shitjet tuaja
Një avantazh tjetër i implementimit të një dizajni responsiv për faqet e internetit të biznesit është se audienca do të ketë një përvojë më të kënaqshme të shfletimit. Arsyeja kryesore për këtë është se nuk do të ketë ridrejtim në versionin celular [mobile] të webfaqes.

Në thelb, një dizajn responsiv mund të eliminojë problemet ose vështirësitë që mund të lindin nga pasja e versioneve të shumta të së njëjtës webfaqe. Disa nga këto probleme përfshijnë ndryshime në performancë, pamje dhe funksionalitet të versioneve të ndryshme të webfaqes. Kur të gjithë këta faktorë bëhen të qëndrueshëm përmes përdorimit të një modeli responsiv, njerëzit do të tentojnë të vizitojnë vazhdimisht webfaqen tuaj dhe mund të joshen për të përfituar nga produktet dhe shërbimet tuaja.

# 3  Dizajni responsiv i webfaqes mund tju kursejë para dhe kohë
Siç u përmend më herët, një faqe interneti me një dizajn responsiv do të jetë e përputhshme për të gjitha llojet e pajisjeve. Me këtë, nuk do të keni më nevojë të punësoni dikë që mund të zhvillojë një tjetër version të pavarur celular të webfaqes së biznesit tuaj. Padyshim, kjo do tju kursejë shumë kohë dhe para.

Përveç kësaj, meqenëse do të ketë vetëm një webfaqe të vetme për biznesin tuaj, mirëmbajtja dhe menaxhimi nuk do të marrin shumë kohë. Për më tepër, ju gjithashtu do të kurseni nga kostot shtesë që mund të vijnë nga pasja e versioneve të shumta të webfaqes.

# 4  Dizajni responsiv është i dobishëm për konsolidimin e analizave që ju nevojiten
Duke përdorur vetëm një webfaqe të vetme biznesi që ka një dizajn responsiv, nuk do të duhet të gjurmoni rrugët e konvertimit, rrugën e audiencës tuaj, si dhe ridrejtimet e mundshme midis versioneve të shumta të webfaqes tuaj.

Mjetet e analizës së faqeve të internetit që përdorni sot (për shembull Google Analytics) mund të trajtojnë raportimin responsiv dhe të tregojnë performancën tuaj në disa pajisje. Kjo gjithashtu do të thotë që analiza dhe gjurmimi do të konsolidohen në një raport. Ta themi thjesht, monitorimi i faqes tuaj të internetit dhe analiza do të jenë më e përshtatshme dhe shumë më e shpejtë.

# 5  Dizajni responsiv i webfaqes do të rrisë dukshmerinë [visibility] tek motorët e kërkimit
Të kesh një dizajn responsiv për uebfaqen e biznesit tënd do të thotë që do të jesh në gjendje të menaxhosh webfaqen tënde me një set hyperlinks, duke rezultuar në më pak kohë të shpenzuar për mirëmbajtjen e webfaqes. Për më tepër, kjo gjithashtu do tju lejojë të përqendroheni në shtrirjen e lidhjes me përdorimin e një strategjie të konsoliduar SEO.

Optimizimi i Motorëve të Kërkimit ose SEO mund të jenë të shtrenjta dhe të marrin shumë kohë, por me një dizajn responsiv, përpjekjet tuaja për SEO thjesht do të përqendrohen në një webfaqe të vetme dhe do të ketë një mundësi më të madhe që të arrini një rangim më të lartë në rezultatet e motorëve të kërkimit.

----------

